# Gibt es sowas als ein PN/DP Koppler ?



## JesperMP (12 Juni 2013)

Hallo.


Ich suche einen Koppler zwischen PN und DP Netzwerke.
Ich meine: Auf eine Seite ist es ein PN IO Device. Auf der andere Seite ist es ein DP Slave.
Ausser der Konfiguration von PN Name und IP Adresse auf der PN Seite, und der DP Stationsnummer auf der DP Seite, sollte es kein Konfiguration haben.
Der eigentliche Konfiguration von Anzahl Daten die ausgetauscht sollen zwischen die zwei Seiten soll in PI IO Controller bzw. IN DP Master konfiguriert werden.
In Prinzip dasselbe als ein DP/DP Koppler, nur für PN und DP.

Es scheint das Siemens hat kein solches Gerät (*). Und suchen auf das Web gab keinen Erfolg.
*: Der IE/PB Link 6GK1411-5AB00 ist dafür gemeint als DP Slaves and ein PN IO Netzwerk zu bringen. Man kann es nicht als Slave auf der DP Seite umschalten.

Ich glaube das es muss viele Anlagen geben, bei dem der Übergang von DP PN auf halbem Weg, und wo solch ein Gerät wäre nützlich. Ich bin etwas überrascht wenn so ein Ding nicht schon erfunden ist.


----------



## olliew (12 Juni 2013)

Z.B. bei Hilscher (NB 100-RE-DP, NT 100-RE-DP) oder HMS (http://www.anybus.de/products/anybusx/AnyBus-X_Profibus-S_Profinet-IO.shtml)


----------



## JesperMP (12 Juni 2013)

Der Hilscher NT 100-RE-DP sieht aus wie eine potentielle Lösung für mich.
Man muss aber das Gerät selber konfigurieren. Kein plug-and-play wie bei Siemens DP/DP Koppler.
Aber wenn es sein muss, dann ok.

Das Anybus Gerät AB7652 sieht auch OK aus. Es ist mir nicht klar ob man es ausser IP und PN Name konfigurieren soll.
Aber ich finde das einbau flach an der DIN Schiene ganz doof. Und den vorhandene Platz wo ich es verwenden wurde ist leider eingeschränkt.

Hast du Erfahrungen mit die zwei Geräte ?

Danke nochmals.


----------



## olliew (12 Juni 2013)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Hast du Erfahrungen mit die zwei Geräte ?


Nein. Ich versuche möglichst einen Bogen um alles wo kein PROFINET drauf steht zu machen 

Von der Fa. Hilscher hatte ich vor langere Zeit mal das eine oder andere in Verwendung. Funktionierte.
Von der Fa. HMS hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Produkte im Einsatz.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Juni 2013)

*Im151-8 pn/dp cpu*

Hallo Jesper,

falls du nichts plug and play -fähiges findest, käme eventuell auch eine IM151-8 PN/DP CPU (6ES7151-8AB01-0AB0) in Frage. Listenpreis ca. 600,-€. Mit anständigem Rabatt wahrscheinlich preiswerter als andere Lösungen. Die Konfiguration via Step7 wäre sicherlich zu verkraften. Falls notwendig, helfen wir dir dabei  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Matze001 (12 Juni 2013)

Aber leider kostet da die DP-Karte um die 400€ Liste!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Juni 2013)

Hallo Marcel,

du hast recht. Ich war jetzt der Annahme, die IM151-8 PN/DP hätte eine Profibus-Slave-Schnittstelle onboard. Da hatte ich was falsch in Erinnerung. Die DP-Karte ist eine Masteranschaltung.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Matze001 (12 Juni 2013)

Genau.

Im Zweifel: "PN-DP-Koppler" und dann DP-DP-Koppler... aber das geht sicher günstiger!

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Was hast du denn für eine CPU?


----------



## JesperMP (13 Juni 2013)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die DP-Karte ist eine Masteranschaltung.


Genau das ist das Problem. 
Diese Karte kann nur master, kein slave. Sonnst wäre es auch eine Lösung. 
Warum eigentlich diese Einschränkung ? Genau bei ein Et200S CPU wäre es sinnvoll mit eine DP-Slave Verbindung.

Matze, ich habe IM151-8, 315-2PN/DP oder 317-2PN/DP. Das Problem ist für mich bei den IM151-8.


----------



## olliew (13 Juni 2013)

OK, an der PROFINET Seite hast du ein IM151-8 als SPS?
Was für SPS hast du auf der PROFIBUS Seite? Gibt es dort eine Erweiterungsmöglichkeit?


----------



## JesperMP (13 Juni 2013)

In meine eigene Steuerungen habe ich nur PN.
Den Bedarf für eine DP Verbindung kommt wenn ich eine Kunde hat der verlangt das Daten mit seiner Steuerung mittels DP augetauscht werden soll.
Also weis ich nicht voraus welche SPS es gibt. Deswegen wäre ein PN/DP Koppler der funktioniert wie ein DP/DP Koppler ('plug-and-play' sozusagen) das beste.

Ich wurde gerne die Daten über PN austauschen, aber ich habe Kunden die etwas konservativ sind.


----------



## olliew (13 Juni 2013)

OK verstanden.
Dann bleibt ein zusätzliches Gerät als PN/DP Koppler (Hilscher, HMS), oder wenn es Siemens sein muss: 315-2PN/DP.
Alternativ ginge noch denn IM151-8 mit DP Master zu erweitern und dann ein DP/DP Koppler.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juni 2013)

Ich kann nichts darüber sagen, aber einen Blick ist es Wert:

http://www.procentec.de/downloads/COMbricks_Praesentation.pdf
http://www.comsoft.de/uploads/media/COMSOFT_Flyer_FNL_Proxy_PN-PB_d.pdf


----------



## JesperMP (13 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts darüber sagen, aber einen Blick ist es Wert:
> 
> http://www.procentec.de/downloads/COMbricks_Praesentation.pdf
> http://www.comsoft.de/uploads/media/COMSOFT_Flyer_FNL_Proxy_PN-PB_d.pdf



Der Procentec Präsentation ist interessant. Sieht sehr Leistungsfähig und Kapabel aus (Ich denke es its nicht gerade billig).
Das Comsoft Gerät ist leider auch ein PN IO Device  zu DP Master Gateway.


----------



## Glasesba (27 Juni 2013)

Du könntest auch einen ganz normalen DP/DP Koppler nehmen und auf der einen Seite die Fremdsteuerung anstecken und auf der anderen Seite über einen kompakten Proxy von Hilscher auf dein Profinet umsetzen:

http://de.hilscher.com/products_details_hardware.html?p_id=P_4b1cffe9e8210&bs=8

Hab ich zwar selber noch nicht probiert, könnte aber funktionieren.


----------



## Fanta-Er (27 Juni 2013)

X-gateways setzen wir ein. http://www.anybus.de/products/abx_config.shtml
die dinger laufen gut und sind einfach zu parametrieren. kosten 250-500€.


----------

